

Web Sockets in HTML 5 might solve the http pull problem once and for all - edw519
http://www.barklund.org/blog/2009/08/20/web-sockets-html-5-solve-http-pull/

======
peoplerock
Gotta hope that the reality will be as potent as the "hope" - since ubiquity
of implementation of HTML5 may once again tax our patience. [If only all
browsers updated as smoothly as FF (imho).]

I've also got to hope, along with commenter to the blog: "hope it won’t
involve the same amount of oddities between browsers, as for example
XmlHttpRequest does."

